# Class AB or Class D for a home theater amplifier



## liuyalan (Nov 21, 2017)

I am planing to assemble a 5.1 channel amplifier. I selected the famous TDA2030 as the basic element and is simple to proceed. But I have a confusion, whether to use some other Class D amplifier for better quality.

Please share your experience about these classes of amplifiers in the term of their output quality. I really don't care about the efficiency or the size.


----------



## kalexan9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Class D has really closed the gap in terms of sound quality to the point that it all boils down to personal preference. Just when I think I favor one over the other, along comes the opposite that starts to sway my opinion.


----------

